# State Fair



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been browsing the state fair show information. Whew, it's so much to take in!

Trying to decide what the kids will do is even more of a challenge, haha.

Market Goat Showmanship is 8/16 and goat show is 8/17
Open Boer Breeding show: 8/19 does & 8/20 bucks

I'd like for the kids to at least take their market goats to the fair, so they get the experience, plus they'd be eligible for auctioning them off in the county 4-H sale in Sept.

As for their does and my son's buckling, we'll see how they show next month before we make any decisions. They aren't big show quality goats, so I'm undecided if we'll risk it lol
I really wish 4-H had a breeding goat show, the other species have one, but breeding goats show in an open show  Surely there is enough youth to make it happen.

Anyway, it's still a few months away, but need to start planning now if we want to take the plunge. 

Anyone else planning to go to your state fair? When is it? have you ever been?


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

My daughter and I hit a few last year and this year we are planning on hitting more state fairs. The Arkansas/Oklahoma State Fair shows does and wethers together and we are only allowed to take two animals so we are just taking our two wethers. The Tulsa State Fair there is a doe show, an open show, a buck show and a wether show. We are taking our little doe to the doe show she will be 5 months old by then, we have a yearling for the open show, and we have two wethers that we are taking for the wether show. We are also going to go to the Oklahoma State fair and whatever other fair I can go to within driving distance. It is really fun even if you don't win. I love to just spend the time with my daughter who is 16. I don't have very much time for it just to be her and I on trips. 
Last year we only had one wether and missed out on the deadlines on several events. This time I am prepared and check the sites on a regular basis for deadlines. 
It is really fun to go to the events.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh yes, I wouldn't miss the state fair for anything! I've been two years in a row now and I loved it both times. The worst part is selling wethers there but I got over it fairly fast. There are so many people there to meet and hang out with, Most I only see at the state fair so its great to see them again. 

I stayed from friday-wednesday showing wethers, sheep and helping with does. Out State Fair is in October in Raleigh, NC. Usually the state fair has the best of the best judges... We have had Eddy Holland judge wethers and last year Glenn Martin (creator of show rite!). They judge showmanship and market on seperate days. We had Eddy Holland back to judge does, commercial yotuh show and open show. We've also had Kay Garrett and some other great judges! Its the best show we go too! I highly reccomend state fairs to everyone.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

This will be the first State fair I will NOT be at in 12 years. I am going to try to plan a trip to my sn's so I am not al bummed.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I went to the Indiana State Fair a couple years ago to see Sugarland in concert. We went through the goat barn and they were doing the pygmy show that day. Then, we went and got our seats in the stands and Sara Barellis came out and played. The sky began to look dark and out of nowhere the wind kicks up all this dust and down goes the stage. Yep, I was at the Indiana State Fair Tradgedy. I don't plan on going back there any time soon. Bad luck seems to follow me where ever I go.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Amanda - that is great! I'm sure you both will have a fun summer this year. It's always nice to be able to get away and do stuff like that with the kids  

Lori - Wow 12 years is a good streak! But going to visit your son will be well worth missing the fair over I am sure  Where does he live?

Kayla - I am so sorry you went through that  I know some people who did and it really was hard on them. I have some friends who were planning to go but decided not to go. I couldn't imagine  I'd probably be very leary about going to an outdoor stage like that again.

Dani - Sounds awesome! I would love to be able to stay for the entire thing, it's Fri-Tues. 
The kids have 3-4 fair shows they can go to in June, and that will help give them an idea of how their does might do. I really REALLY wish they had a youth breeding goat show! I don't understand why they don't? They have breeding shows for the other species  
Showmanship Fri evening/Market goat show Sat early afternoon. So my plan is to get a hotel room for Fri night.
If they want to show their does, and my son shows his buckling then we'd stay again Mon night in a hotel since those shows are Mon/Tues. 
I'm guessing you can't bring breeding goats in until the Market goats are gone. So we'd have to go back home anyway.
We live about an hour away, so it's not too bad of a drive. 

Biggest thing is unless my husband is on vacation, then I'll be trying to keep up with all 3 of my kids


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We have friends who own a camper so we borrowed it and stayed on the fair grounds. At our fair does can't come in until market wethers and pigs are gone. The does actually go in the pig barn so they take a day to clean it out with a spray and then we bring does in. I found that I was so busy that I was only in the camped at night to sleep.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani-1995 said:


> We have friends who own a camper so we borrowed it and stayed on the fair grounds. At our fair does can't come in until market wethers and pigs are gone. The does actually go in the pig barn so they take a day to clean it out with a spray and then we bring does in. I found that I was so busy that I was only in the camped at night to sleep.


A camper would be nice! My brother has an RV, hmmm... lol  I don't mind getting a hotel room a few miles away, I am guessing we'll just be there at night to sleep. 
I just reread the show bill for the does/bucks and arrival time is on Sunday evening or Monday morning. So if the kids do show, we'll either go up Sunday and get settled in, or wait until early Monday morning 
Hopefully everything works out. We're getting excited about the possibility of going. The kids haven't gotten to do anything big like this before, so it's a huge step for them


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Staying at the grounds is great... you can stay up later to clip and get things ready, check on the easier and you have a place to cook. Its much cheaper than a hotel, or was for us anyway. I hope y'all get to go... I love the state fair.


----------

